
Show HN: Nazdeeq.com Shop Amazon in Pakistan - amingilani
https://nazdeeq.com
======
amingilani
I understand that the scope of the business is geographically limited, but
think of the tech it takes to achieve this ;)

Reposted since I forgot to include the URL in the last post[1]

[1]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15682464](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15682464)

------
stankal
I'm not from Pakistan, but I'm curious about the tech, specifically
integration with Amazon site. Do you have a write up? Do you use Amazon
Affiliate program? Any of their APIs. This looks really interesting.

~~~
amingilani
I get this question a lot. The extent of Amazon API's is limited to package
weights, which are sometimes not listen on the page.

I don't have a writeup at the moment..

Most of the app is a combination of reverse proxying with server side response
editing and a lot of duct tape.

And then a neat Rails app to manage orders.

